

HBR Blows The Lid Off C-Suite Over-Compensation - yuhong
http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevedenning/2012/02/22/hbr-blows-the-lid-off-c-suite-over-compensation/

======
yuhong
I have said for a while that no incentives is better than wrong incentives for
a while now.

